# Bream, Red-ears, AKA Shellcrackers, where?



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Don't want you to give away any honey holes but would like some general locations in the area for bream fishing, especially fly fishing, from a kayak...

Thanks,

P_


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

the mouths of rivers in the grass areas is usally where I find em. right up next to the grass.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Not sure where you are located but you can fish any of the local rivers around here and find some bream, just get next to the bank, find you a eddy hole, put a earthworm,wiggler, red worm in the bottom, fish on! Crickets too, or just float down the river, and you can fly fish and probably manage some decent bluegills as well, just have someone drop you off at one landing, take your truck to the next landing below and make a day of it, good luck!!


----------

